# exhaust cleaning



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Didnt know where else to put this 

Guys please do not forget to clean your exhaust especially the inside edges.

Use a good metal polish and some tools of the trade ( brushes / steel wool / mircofibers etc)


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

Why?! I want reasons! Heheh! Mine doesn't look anything special (i mean HELLO! it's a Ford Ka!) so is it really worth investing in a good metal polish?...Nah! Or is it?!

On my next Ka (Sport) i will be upgrading to a full Janspeed stainless system, so by then i'll definately practice safe exhaust cleaning...what products would you recommend and how do you go about doing it?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

nxt metal polish is good (as is steel wool just be really careful) i do mine just like the rest of the car at least 5 times a week ..... ha ha only joking . I clean them once a week. 

As mine are polished pretty well ican get away with a wipe with a mircofibre, but if they look a little dirty then just polish away ..

Cant believe i am talking about cleaning exhaust tips lol


----------



## k18dan (Oct 31, 2005)

Job Done










Swirls at the top of the pipe are there because of the flash


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

You can't see my exhaust so im not laying down on the floor to get behind the bumper to clean it lol

My neighbour's and even my parents would get me sectioned


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Can't see my exhaust either. Although I do have a twin exhaust trim which needs taking off and cleaning. For some strange reason I've got an oil burning problem and the inside is caked in the stuff...


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

i use autosoll on mine, and fine wire wool if needed


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Poorboys SSR3 works a treat on carboned up tail pipes.

Steve


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

k18 dan thats a fine effort


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Autosol or Ag Metal polish, Followed by AG Super resin, then AG extra Gloss for me.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

looks like a set of axle stands might be on order 

i hav'nt got a dremmel, so what sort of brushes would you guys recommend?


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Autosol for me... going to try NXT Polysh soon.


----------



## PhilW (Oct 27, 2005)

Autosol and WG sealandt for this one...

My mate sears by Peek then follow by some Turtlewax of some sort


----------



## NickSmith (Oct 28, 2005)

Lol Rich - did your camera just go off while you were asleep behind your car?  

Certainly some shiiiiiiney pipes there - I used Autosol but will decline to offer up a pic - slightly tatty standard Cupra exhausts are not exactly the most exciting in the world....


----------



## NickSmith (Oct 28, 2005)

Hmmm - it might actually act as a nice counterpoint or cautionary tale against NOT looking after your tail-pipe (oo-er)


----------

